# All 2nd-Int Roms Force Close Phone



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been running vortex for about 2 months now and decided to go back to a 2nd-int rom.

I've tried Liquid 3.0, and now CM7. On both roms data works, but will force close process com. android. phone when you unlock the screen on a boot, and when trying to place a call.

I've tried fixing permissions with rom manager & clockwork, SBFing to .602, wiping data & cache and still no luck.

Please help..


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been using all 2nd init roms since the first cm7 release (on liquid 3.0 now) and haven't seen that one yet. Did you verify the md5 before installing?

Hope you get it working cause 2nd init is where it's at.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Haven't jade any problems on any 2-int Rome with the phone. Bad download/flash maybe?


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I think it's a 2.3.7 problem maybe..

The cm7 release before the newest one worked FLAWLESS..

I've flash, sbf'd, and still get the same problem.

Its like its a bad install. Titanium backup wont work, dev tools force close, phone wont work.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

make a nandroid backup and wipe data and dalvik and see if it still does it with a clean slate. I suspect its some app or backup you've restored.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I did that razor. same results.

im not sure what else to try= \


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Well..some good news.

The newest OMFGB 1.3.1 Nightlies WORKS PERFECT!

I'm not sure what the problem may be. Any clues??


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Sometimes it's just a bad download. glad you got it working, omfgb is a fantastic rom.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

it could be a bad nightly? Im on cm7 nightly i think 19 and its flawless. And the battery life is actually good not that care really. i got 11 hours yesterday which is great for my use.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Bad dl

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

